# Transporting bees for commercial operations



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I paid $3.33 per mile, used my own nets and laterals.
Our nets have rubber rope.
Trucker provides V-boards, bungies and side to side straps.
NO STAPLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We load in the evening and drive up to Oregon ending up in the evening to unload.
Does that help?


----------



## Trans American (Apr 29, 2016)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I paid $3.33 per mile, used my own nets and laterals.
> Our nets have rubber rope.
> Trucker provides V-boards, bungies and side to side straps.
> NO STAPLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thank you for the reply,
Of course it helps. 
Is the rubber rope on the base of the net ? what are you using the laterals for? Where did you moved from and how often?
I have the V-boards, bungies and side to side straps. In 2009 we used 2x6 across the hives and on top of that the straps so that the hives are pressed straight down not against each other. 
I worked with bees for 2 years, I know a lot about them and I can help with loading and unloading as well.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Trans American said:


> Is the rubber rope on the base of the net ?


Yes. In place on the nets along the bottom.



Trans American said:


> Thank you for the reply,
> what are you using the laterals for?


I carry my own front to back straps because so few trucks have them.
My straps have ratchets as well.
The last thing I do after v-boards, straps and nets is laterals.



Trans American said:


> In 2009 we used 2x6 across the hives and on top of that the straps so that the hives are pressed straight down not against each other.


I know that a lot of beekeepers like that system. It is totally unnecessary with our hives. We have spacer clips that we attach to one side of the top pallet.
We tell the drivers to tighten the straps until you hear wood cracking. No shifting of boxes whatsoever.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been shipping bees from North Dakota to California and back for almonds the past 15 years. The highest rate was $3/mile and the trucking companies have always provided everything; nets, v-boards, 2 x 6 across the top to support straps. The front and back straps were smaller straps arranged at 45 degree angles to the length of the truck bed. Rates for this past spring and the fall were both $2.80/mile. Since I don't follow my bees out, owning my own net's etc would be a problem because the person on the other end would need to store everything until my load was ready to come home. Pretty simple but it has worked for me and I've never had any problems.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We have been paying in the 2.80 to 3.00 range the last few years, assuming driver has nets, straps and 2x6's and is actively involved in the netting and securing of the loads. Drivers must have veils or bee suits (or we provide) and be willing to follow transporting instructions. Price is negotiable if we provide nets and 2x6's.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually prefer the side skirts, but I must be in the extreme minority in that. And I strongly prefer step decks just to keep the center of gravity lower.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

babybee said:


> I actually prefer the side skirts, but I must be in the extreme minority in that. And I strongly prefer step decks just to keep the center of gravity lower.


Agree and agree again though I have some reservations about the second layer of netting for the lower outward facing pallets with heavily populated singles when temps are warm. Flatbeds are simple but step decks give you more loading options and capacity if your load isn't too heavy. We really like to go 5 singles up and 7 singles down until the truck is maxed.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> and be willing to follow transporting instructions.


AW yes, Wilton CA comes to mind.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

NEVER NO MISTAKES IN IONE THATS RIGHT.


----------



## Trans American (Apr 29, 2016)

jim lyon said:


> We have been paying in the 2.80 to 3.00 range the last few years, assuming driver has nets, straps and 2x6's and is actively involved in the netting and securing of the loads. Drivers must have veils or bee suits (or we provide) and be willing to follow transporting instructions. Price is negotiable if we provide nets and 2x6's.


How can I get in contact with beekeepers to offer them my services? Is there other blogs or magazine for advertizing? 
I have the netting the 2x6 and the straps and I worked with bees for about 2 years so I can assist loading as well.


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

Advertise your services in American Bee Journal, attend and/or have a booth as vendor at local, state, and national bee conventions. Over 400 attendees at annual California Bee Conventions held every November. This year convention is in San Diego.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Many states maintain a database with contact information on beekeepers; I know North Dakota does and it's on the North Dakota Department of Agriculture's website. Bulk mailing might be worth a shot.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Word of mouth. Goes a long way in this business.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

high rate of speed said:


> Word of mouth. Goes a long way in this business.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> We have been paying in the 2.80 to 3.00 range the last few years, assuming driver has nets, straps and 2x6's and is actively involved in the netting and securing of the loads. Drivers must have veils or bee suits (or we provide) and be willing to follow transporting instructions. Price is negotiable if we provide nets and 2x6's.


Me too. Thanks for Posting this, Jim. So I didn't have to.

I like a driver who is out there around the truck when the load is going on and then when half loaded is up top putting on the back net. I load back to front.

Your gauges should be good enough to be able to tell whether your load is too heavy or not, so the load doesn't need adjusting at the first scale house you come to. I travel ahead of my load, with my skidsteer, whereas most other guys have someone on the other end that will do the unloading.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Me too. Thanks for Posting this, Jim. So I didn't have to.
> 
> I like a driver who is out there around the truck when the load is going on and then when half loaded is up top putting on the back net. I load back to front.
> 
> Your gauges should be good enough to be able to tell whether your load is too heavy or not, so the load doesn't need adjusting at the first scale house you come to. I travel ahead of my load, with my skidsteer, whereas most other guys have someone on the other end that will do the unloading.


Loading back to front is great from an efficiency standpoint but with a step deck requires placing a row of doubles or two singles the length of the lower deck. We kind of like going seven high on the lower deck X 12 (back row open), then 5 high on the upper deck X 4 rows (assuming a 12' +36' configuration). This figures out to 832 singles which may or may not be over weight. If so reduce the front row accordingly. Load em up then negotiate.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I avoid stepdeck trucks.


----------

